# Cycling and Caffeine!



## ian3193 (Nov 21, 2008)

After coffee, cycling is my other passion, http://www.rapha.cc/rocket-espresso-for-rapha lovely bit of kit.


----------



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

Hehe, the marketing guys nail it again... it is lovely, Rapha do some lovely stuff... have some of their original tee's that have lasted me about 6 years due to quality, ashame I lost touch with a contact there


----------



## tenbears10 (Jan 21, 2012)

Have you seen what their espresso cup + saucers are fetching on ebay these days? £120 for a pair or £80 for one is the most I have seen I think.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I ride a Dancelli racer from the late 80's. Just broke my arm a few days ago though.


----------



## drk (Nov 22, 2011)

I have Di2


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Won much on it??


----------



## drk (Nov 22, 2011)

ha ha.... not so much as a bean!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Now that I have some little ones running around my feet I don't think I can sneak anymore nice kit in. Have about 7 bikes including a Look 585, but my favourite is a Ti track bike that I specced myself and had knocked up in China. 80' fixed gear on it.... stops me being too lazy.

Really fancy the Ultegra Di2 mind you!


----------



## stoobydale (Oct 27, 2011)

Cycling my other passion too. Current rides are, Argon18 Gallium, record groupset, Argon18 Ti with Centaur group and the winter ride is a Bianchi via Nirone with a combo from chorus to mirage. Slack handful of wheel sets to match most occasions. On the big weight loss programme at the moment. Hoping to have a good season. Nearly hit the buy button the other day on a Cervelo S5, managed to reign myself in though.


----------



## drk (Nov 22, 2011)

I have 7 bikes too.

You must try Ronde in Edinburgh! Bling bikes and they make coffee better than their bean supplier.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Funnily enough I have already heard of them through cycling acquaintances.

Anybody here participate in the dark side of cycling that is audax?

Perfect for coffee heads


----------



## stoobydale (Oct 27, 2011)

AGHhhhh!! not Audax... Never tried it, a few of the older boys at the club do a bit. Might give it a try though, I do like doing long rides now and again. Done a few sportives and a bit of road racing. Did LEJOG a couple of years ago and a 3 day ride from Grimsby to London and then Paris. The company that I work for has a bit of sway in Paris and they arranged some police out riders for us with a couple of the TDF photographers to lead us through Paris up to the company HQ. Was a great feeling having the cops stop the traffic at the junctions while we just rode through. Bunch of fat blokes on bikes riding past must of had a few people scratching their heads.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

He he great fun! Chance in a million that!

Audax is the opposite of sportives. Sportives are people pretending they are racing. Audax is a bunch of people pretending they are not racing......but over hundreds and hundreds of kilometres and sometimes several days. Best one I did was 1000k in 3 days with 15,000m of climbing. By the third day we were beyond swearing and just laughed at the endless monster climbs. 100 entrants, 50 finishers


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Think I'll ride the Dunwich Dynamo when it comes up. Leaves from uo the roasd from my flat, at London Fields.


----------



## bob_summers (Nov 12, 2012)

I suspected there might be a cycling thread buried in here somewhere!

Does anyone recognise these cups? http://www.rapha.cc/rapha-cappuccino-cup-set

I love the shape but I'm not gonna pay over 20€ each for a black stripe and a Rapha logo... wondering if they're available as a plain white cup somewhere.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Dunno, but for sure they will be.

I just can't bring myself to get into the whole Rapha thing, the products are good quality but about twice the price they should be. It's the marketing bullshit that gets me.

This pisstake sums it us:

http://internationale.teamjva.com/

I have one Rapha jersey, bought for £60 in their sale, which is the price it should be. It is good, but no better than Tørm stuff which is a sensible price and doesn't come with all the fake heritage BS.

http://www.torm.cc/


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

bob_summers said:


> wondering if they're available as a plain white cup somewhere.


Yes Coffeehit have the notneutral stuff -way more than 50% cheaper inc postage!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

They look like the not neutral cups that coffeehit stock, so they're expensive even without the branding!


----------



## bob_summers (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, well spotted. They're the exact same ones. Love the shape, and I don't mind a lot of Rapha stuff but I'd not be able to live with myself if I'd paid nearly 20€ for their logo!


----------

